# ScareLA convention



## Fiend4Halloween (Aug 28, 2008)

No minute like the last minute I guess! Hey haunters, been busy but wanted to share the link for an LA convention going on this weekend called ScareLA. This event will have celeb signings from Elvira, the old woman from Insidious, Jennifer Lynn from American Horror Story, 2 members from NSYNC (scary enough right?!), Zach Ward from Resident Evil,Vernon Wells from Mad Max and more. There will also be mini haunts, theater shows, make & takes, classes,escape rooms, vendors and gaming. The event is in Pasadena and starts Saturday so if your looking for something to do in SoCal this weekend, stop by and have some fun! http://2016.scarela.com/ :voorhees::xbones::jol::devil:


----------



## halstaff (Nov 18, 2009)

I'll be teaching the Intro to Animatronics class today at 4 and hanging out in the CalHaunts booth. Stop me and say hi. I'll be wearing a badge with my real name today, Steve Koci.


----------



## ghoststory (Dec 30, 2013)

Here is a little highlight video I made made of ScareLA.


----------

